# 3 arrows touching at 30 yards



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: had a beginner today a mr. brian maine it didnt take him long to find me i was hanging out at the local club.to the training area we went... and in a hour and half brian did very nice for a first time shooter he stacked 3 arrows all 1/4 inch apart at 30 yards 2 different times and yes it was a little breezy... , and that was with a draw lg that was too long for him . got his form perfect it showed... just goes to show you guys how easy it is if its done right great job brian.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I like the Bruce Lee quote:

"Before I studied the art, a punch to me was just like a punch, a kick just like a kick. After I learned the art, a punch was no longer a punch, a kick no longer a kick. Now that I've understood the art, a punch is just like a punch, a kick just like a kick."

Beginners who don't understand how complex archery can be, can often just go out and do it. Those who understand the complexities of the shot, tend to over-think and don't shoot as well as they should. The masters are the archers who understand how simple it really is. 

The negative aspect to this is the beginning archers who have the coordination to shoot well right out of the box. They become enthusiastic about archery and begin to work on improving. The more they learn, the more they over-think the shot and the worse they shoot. Discouragement follows and soon they are out of archery. 

I've had this happen with two archers that I met at the local public ranges. They show up with 10 year old bows and horrible form. They learned a little bit, joined an archery club, got top of the line bows and immediately started putting up great scores. Unfortunately, the more they learned, the worse they shot and soon dropped out of archery.

Hopefully, you can avoid this with Brian.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

He's lucky to have you Mike and he's way ahead of the game.I had to unlearn many terrible habits never having early instruction.At the very least i think every archer should start with some basic lessons just like beginning golfers do.Learn the grip,form,stance, the basics that lead to enjoying archery for a lifetime.Hats off to ya Mike!


----------



## Train75 (Oct 17, 2012)

I appreciate the kind words but the majority of the credit goes to Mike. I have been curious about archery for several years but didn't know where to start. I bought a used bow and was completely lost so i decided to contact a coach and get started the right way. Mike really took the time to teach me the proper form and technique. He showed me the basics and helped get the bow set up for me and then we fine tuned my mistakes from there. Hopefully i can continue to excel because i am enjoying it immensely. I went back to range today and worked for another hour and picked up where we left off and was consistently shooting 6 arrows within 3 inches at 40 yards. Every now and then i would have a flier, but i knew it as soon as it released. Something just felt off. I give the highest of recommendations for Mike because he really did seem to make it easier than it is supposed to be.


----------

